# Battlefield 3 läuf auf Ultra, Skyrim dagegen nicht



## Kwengie (7. Januar 2012)

*Battlefield 3 läuf auf Ultra, Skyrim dagegen nicht*

Hallo,

ich habe mit Skyrim mächtig viele Probleme und zwar sind das Abstürze ohne Ende und Ruckelorgien.
Was ich nicht ganz verstehe, daß Battlefield 3 auf Ultra problemlos auf meinem Rechner läuft und ich denke mal, daß das neueste Battlefield aus dem Hause Dice viel mehr Heißhunger auf die Hardware hat als es ein Skyrim je könnte.

meine Hardware:

- AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core Processor 6000+
- Geforce GTX 460 SE
- 8 GB RAM
- Win7, 64 Bit


ich bin echt am verzweifeln und selbst Sacred 2 ist nicht so lausig programmiert worden.


Ich habe Skyrim einmal neuinstalliert, brachte aber keine Besserung mit sich. 
Das merkwürdigste ist es, daß es Tage gibt, an dem ich bis in die Puppen spielen kann und dann gibt es wieder Tage mit dauernden Abstürzen ohne Fehlermeldung und diese Abstürze treten meist immer an der selben Stelle auf.

An Mods habe ich installiert:

- RWE: Realistic Water Textures (highres)
- Skyrim Immensive HUD - iHUD
- Skyrim Flora Overhaul
- High Resolution Snow 2048x4096
- Bloody screen removal


Skyrim ist das erste Spiel überhaupt, welches für mächtig viel Probleme sorgt, obwohl ich mit ArcaniA ebenfalls Perfomance-Schwierigkeiten hatte. Aber Jowood hat ja sofort einen Patch nachgeliefert und das Spiel lief flüssig.
Selbst Sacred 2 war unter Vista noch absturzsicher, die Abstürze kamen erst mit Win7, aber man muß bedenken, daß der Support aufrund der Pleite von Ascaron eingestellt worden ist und da war Win7 noch nicht auf dem Markt.
Oder liegt es daran, daß Skyrim auch für die Konsole entwickelt worden ist und die PC-Version irgendwie vernachlässigt worden ist, denn das glaube ich gerne. (schon alleine die 2 GB-Begrenzung)


----------



## Bonhoe (7. Januar 2012)

Was genau ist eigentlich deine Frage? 
Eine 2GB Begrenzung hat Skyrim seit dem letzten Update nicht, zockst du evtl. irgend ne illegale Kopie? ^^
Und dass BF 3 mit dem Prozzi gut läuft, auch noch auf ultra würd ich dir so erstmal nicht abkaufen, es sei denn du hast eine vollkommen andere Definition von problemlos (flüssig) als ich. 
Weiß halt wie gesagt nicht worauf du hinaus willst, zockst halt nicht wenn´s nicht gut läuft oder kauf dir mal halbwegs aktuelle Hardware. 
PC Gaming erfordert halt hin und wieder Geldinvestition, evtl. wäre ne Konsole eher was für dich!?


----------



## Piccolo676 (7. Januar 2012)

lief es immer schon nicht rund, oder erst seitdem du die mods installiert hast ? ich würde die alle mal deaktivieren und dann testen


----------



## Kwengie (8. Januar 2012)

Piccolo676 schrieb:


> lief es immer schon nicht rund, oder erst seitdem du die mods installiert hast ? ich würde die alle mal deaktivieren und dann testen


 
eigentlich schon seit dem ersten Patch hab ich erhebliche Perfomance-Probleme.

@Bonhoe:
ich weiß nicht, worauf Du mit Deinem Posting hinaus willst und mich bezichtigst, ne illegale Kopie zu zocken.
Skyrim habe ich seit dem 11. November und hab ein Exemplar für 55,00 Euro erworben, bei Expert war dieses RPG am frühen Abend schon ausverkauft gewesen.
Battlefield 3 kann ich, wie ich es gesagt habe, flüssig und auf Ultra problemlos zocken.
Schon aus diesem Grunde verstehe ich das nicht, da Battlefield 3 mehr Heißhunger auf die Hardware hat.

So,
ich lege mal die Auslagerungsdatei neu an und defragmentiere mal, da diese Methode bei Forgotten Hope (eine Mod zu Battlefield 1942) geholfen hat. Mal sehen, ob es klappt.


----------



## Bonhoe (8. Januar 2012)

Meine Kopien-Theorie kam einfach daher, weil sich dein Problem mit sporadischen Abstürzen so gelesen hat, als hätte es mit der 2GB Limitierung der ursprünglichen Release-Exe zu tun. Diese gibt es eben seit dem letzten Patch nicht mehr, hätte halt gut zusammengepasst wenn du keine offizielle Version hättest und damit den neuten Patch noch nicht drauf ->  Nix für Ungut, sorry!

Geht es dir jetzt konkret um Abstürze oder darum wie das Game generell läuft? 
Soweit ich weiß ist Skyrim sehr prozessorlastig. Könnte also gut damit zusammenhängen, dass dein Prozzi dem Game einfach nicht reicht. Da deine GraKa nen gutes Stück aktueller ist als der Prozzi und BF3 mehr von GraKa Power profitiert würde das evtl. den Performance Unterschied der beiden Games erklären!?

Ist halt alles blanke Theorie, meine Standard Tipps in diesem Fall sind:

- Windows frisch installieren wirkt manchmal Wunder
- neuste Treiber
- mal versuchen Skyrim über den Tastkmanager manuell eine hohe Priorität zuzuweisen


----------



## Kwengie (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

es geht eigentlich um diese Abstürze ohne Fehlermeldung und daß ich mit so wenig FPS zocken kann.
Höchstens 10 bis 20 FPS sind drin und diese Zahl schwankt totalst.
Es gibt Tage, an denen ich problemlos zocken kann und dann gibt es wieder Tage, an denen Skyrim einfach nicht rund laufen will.

Komischerweise hilft es nichts, wenn ich die ini-Einträge wieder neu generieren lasse oder das AA herunterstelle. Habe diese Optionen ausgestellt, trotzdem 11 FPS.
Wie gesagt, Skyrim ist das allererste Spiel, mit dem ich Probleme habe.


----------



## Shadow_Man (8. Januar 2012)

Was haste denn für einen Nvidia Treiber installiert? Die letzten Nvidia Betatreiber haben nämlich in Sachen Performance noch einiges aus Skyrim rausgeholt. Aber wie gesagt, gibts die bisher nur als Beta. Falls du es doch mal probieren willst: Nvidia GeForce Beta Download - ComputerBase

Ich hab den letzten 290.53 installiert und konnte damit bisher eigentlich noch keine Probleme feststellen.


----------



## aut-taker (10. Januar 2012)

Also das mit deinem Prozessor Bf3 auf Ultra geht erstaunt mich auch extrem.. aber ja.

Schonmal Skyrim Vanilla probiert? Die Mods fressen durchaus einiges an Leistung/FPS..


----------



## Kwengie (11. Januar 2012)

vielleicht liegt es einfach dadran, daß Dice seine Hausaufgaben besser macht und Battlefield einfach besser programmiert.
Außerdem erfüllt mein Rechner für beide Spiele die Mindestvoraussetzungen an Hardware und das Lesen der Systemanforderungen würde helfen, denn ich bin es leid, dauernd bestätigen zu müssen, daß Battlefield 3 auf meiner Maschine auf Ultra problemlos läuft.
Nur das mit dem verzögerten Posteffekt sowie mit der Unschärfe habe ich ausgestellt, weil ich nicht ein verwischtes Bild beim schnellen Drehen haben möchte und in der Tat wird mein Rechner dadurch in die Knie gewzungen. Auf diese Effekte kann ich ruhig verzichten.

Beispiel, was ich nicht verstehe:
Ich lauf nach Dämmerstern, kein Ruckeln, also war entspanntes Zocken angesagt gewesen. 
Ich verkaufe mein Essen bzw. Trinken, gehe wieder raus und Ruckeln war auf der selben Strecke angesagt gewesen, die ich nach Dämmerstern gekommen bin.

Jetzt kann ich eingentlich problemlos zocken, doch an einer bestimmten Stelle schmiert das Game immer klang- und sanglos ab und diese Abstürze häufen sich. Auch die sogenannten Texturfehler von Dungeons häuft sich, so daß die eigentliche Textur nicht vorhanden ist und alles dann in einen blauen Abgrund fällt. Nur ein Neustart behebt das Problem der Texturfehler.

Den neuesten Beta-Treiber habe ich installiert und in den Eintragungen eigentlich nichts verändert.




> Schonmal Skyrim Vanilla probiert? Die Mods fressen durchaus einiges an Leistung/FPS..


... kannst Du mir dann bitte mal erklären, warum ich dann mit ausgeschaltetem AA und mit keiner Mod ebenfalls so wenig an FPS habe? Also dürfte das nicht an den wenigen Mods liegen, die ich so aktiviert habe.


----------



## aut-taker (11. Januar 2012)

Du bist vielleicht ein Lustiger. Klar daran wirds liegen, und nur daran. Und wow, deine Teufelsmaschine erfüllt die Mindestvoraussetzungen? Na aber Hallo, was ist das für ein High-End-Traum? Und ja klar, wir erwarten selbstverständlich(!), dass wenn man nur das Minimum erfüllt, dass man auf absolutem Maximum bei einem Grafikfeuerwerk wie BF3 spielen kann - wär ja noch schöner wenn man dafür die empfohlenen Voraussetzungen erfüllen müsste!
Und es ist auch gar nicht interessant zu wissen, dass du ein paar kleine Effektchen ausgestellt hast, weil das dein Gamingbeast nicht schafft.

Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dass Mods Leistung fressen, dann halt nicht. Du bist ja sowieso ein Profi. Find auch deine zuvorkommende Art absolut vorbildhaft und unterstützenswert. 

Schönen Tag noch..


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Januar 2012)

Na ja, wenn ich mir diverse Benchmarks anschaue, kann das mit Battlefield 3 durchaus funktionieren. Ich habe meinen alten Rechner noch, der ungefähr gleich ist. Kanns aber nicht probieren, da ich BF3 nicht besitze.

Aber Skyrim auf Ultra wirst Du mit dem System vergessen können.


----------



## Kwengie (11. Januar 2012)

aut-taker schrieb:


> Du bist vielleicht ein Lustiger. Klar daran wirds liegen, und nur daran. Und wow, deine Teufelsmaschine erfüllt die Mindestvoraussetzungen? Na aber Hallo, was ist das für ein High-End-Traum? Und ja klar, wir erwarten selbstverständlich(!), dass wenn man nur das Minimum erfüllt, dass man auf absolutem Maximum bei einem Grafikfeuerwerk wie BF3 spielen kann - wär ja noch schöner wenn man dafür die empfohlenen Voraussetzungen erfüllen müsste!
> Und es ist auch gar nicht interessant zu wissen, dass du ein paar kleine Effektchen ausgestellt hast, weil das dein Gamingbeast nicht schafft.
> 
> Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dass Mods Leistung fressen, dann halt nicht. Du bist ja sowieso ein Profi. Find auch deine zuvorkommende Art absolut vorbildhaft und unterstützenswert.
> ...


 

also stellt Du meine Äußerung in Frage, daß Battlefield 3 bei mir auf Ultra einwandfrei funktioniert???
Was bist Du denn für ein Genie, der angeblich hellsehen will und User als Lügner abstempelt???
Anstatt Hilfe anzubieten, pöbelst Du nur herum und stellst Äußerungen in Frage und mit welcher Begründung sollte ich Deiner Meinung behaupten, daß dann Battlefield 3 auf Ultra auf dieser Maschine zu zocken geht, wenn dies nicht so sei???
Wenn dies nicht so wäre, hätte ich schon längst aufgerüstet.



> Wenn du mir nicht glaubst, dass Mods Leistung fressen, dann halt nicht. Du bist ja sowieso ein Profi. Find auch deine zuvorkommende Art absolut vorbildhaft und unterstützenswert.


 
... dann erzähl mir bitte mal, wieso Skyrim immer an bestimmten Stellen sang- und klanglos *bei deaktivierten Mods!!!*, immer abschmiert.


PS:
Wenn Du Dich wegen meiner Zurechtweisung, daß Du die Systemanforderungen der beiden Spiele mal durchlesen solltest, beleidigst fühlst, tut es mir leid und ich entschuldige mich für den barschen Tonfall.
Aber Du mußt berücksichtigen, daß genau Deine Äußerung vorher in Frage gestellt worden ist.
Mit welch einer Begründung soll ich Unwahrheiten hier verbreiten und das ständige Infragestellen nervt etwas, wenn nach einem Antwortpost gleich die weitere Infragestellung kommt.


----------



## Wingless84 (11. Januar 2012)

Hallo, 

- RWE: Realistic Water Textures (highres)

- Skyrim Flora Overhaul

Beide Mods hatte ich unter anderen auch und ich habe extrem viel mit Abstürzen zu kämpfen gehabt.

Ps: mit der Hardware würde ich auch nicht so viel Modden. Die Ziehn schon sehr an der Leistung !

Ich fahre nen X4 965 4x 3,4Ghz mit ner 570GTX und merke Performance Unterschiede.
Wie du mit deiner Hardware BF3 auf Ultra Sahnig spielen kannst ist auch mir ein Rätzel. Ich habe mir Extra die 570GTX zugelegt weil meine 4xx Serie viel zu schwach war !


----------



## Kwengie (11. Januar 2012)

bringt keine Besserung, wenn ich diese beiden Mods deaktiviere.
Schmiert nur noch ab.


----------



## Shorty484 (11. Januar 2012)

Jetz mal ne andere Frage: Hast Du die Abstürze auch WENN Du die Grafik herunterschraubst? Oder wirklich nur auf Ultra?


----------



## TiCron (12. Januar 2012)

Also ich kann BF3 ebenfalls af Ultra zocken, hab nen Core i5 @ 5,0ghz und eine GTX570 OC auf 800er Kern und 8GB mit Win7 64bit extreme edition.
Aber Skyrim lief am Anfang ebenfalls "kacke", habs dann mit der einen Adresserweiterungsmethode probiert und danach ging alles fein. Und sogar wenn ich im nvidiatreiber ambient occlusion für skyrim force (was übrigens assi geil aussieht) habe ich durchgehend min. 40-50 fps


----------



## Kwengie (12. Januar 2012)

ich setz mein System komplett neu auf und Vorteil ist, daß ich auch die Dateileichen von 3DMax elliminiert habe.
Aber ich denke mal, daß Skyrim auch auf einem frisch installierten System rumzicken wird.
Wie gesagt, mit biser keinem Spiel habe ich solche Schweirigkeiten wie mit Bethesdas Skyrim.


----------



## TiCron (12. Januar 2012)

kann man mache, ich glaube aber, dass das Spiel einfach nur schwach programmiert ist bezüglich der Performance.


gruß B.n.Z


----------



## TiCron (12. Januar 2012)

aber warte mal hehe... hab vergessen, dass ich gar keine Probleme mit dem Corei5 bei Skyrim hatte, habs seit meinem neuen Prozessor nur 2 mal gespielt fällt mir gerade ein ^^
Die Probleme hatte ich damals mit meinem alten Q6600 (4 x 3,6ghz). Man könnte meinen, dass ein Quadcore mit 3,6ghz reichen sollte, dem war aber nicht so. Hab deswegen Mainboard und Prozessor/RAM aufgerüstet und siehe da, Skyrim lief sogar auf Ulra + Mods + Ambient Occlusion.

Also entweder rüstest du CPU auf oder taktest deinen alten AMD hoch (die Dinger kann man doch gut overclocken....)


----------



## Kwengie (12. Januar 2012)

die Arbeit war umsons: ein jungfräuliches Skyrim schmiert auch auf einem neu installiertem System ab und kommt mir bitte nicht, daß mein Rechner zu schwach ist, denn laut Systemanforderungen mußte eigentlich Skyrim auf meiner Maschine laufen, läuft aber nicht.

Betriebssystem: Windows Vista oder Windows 7
Speicher: 7 GB freuer Festplattenspeicher, 2 GB Ram
Prozessor: Dual Core 2,0 Ghz
Grafikkarte: Direct X 9.0c kompatibel, Grafikkarte mit 512 MB RAM

Ich habe:

Betriebssystem: Windows 7, 64 Bit
Speicher: 8 GB DDR2 und ausreichend freien Platz auf den HDs
Prozessor: AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core Processor 6000+, entspricht 3,01 Ghz
Grafikkarte: GTX 460 SE mit 1 GB RAM und unterstützt DirectX 11


----------



## gembird (12. Januar 2012)

Mit einem AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ kommste bei Skyrim ned weit. Weil wie Bonhoe schon sagte, " Skyrim sehr Prozessor lasstig ist. Das kannste auch aus diversen Tests bzw. CPU Benchmark tests entnehmen. Siehe dieser Skyrim CPU Benchmark test:The Elder Scrolls 5 Skyrim: 20 CPUs im Benchmark-Test [Test des Tages] - cpu, bethesda, the elder scrolls 5 skyrim
Da wird Dir auch eine neue Systemaufsetztung nicht wircklich viel bringen!!

Weil selbst wie im Test zu sehen ist, der Core 2 Quad Q6600 mit 4 mal 2,4gz wohl gemerkt(und Deiner mit 2 Kerne und 3ghz soviel ich weiss), der auch gerade so auf 21-27 fps kommt. Und der Prozessor ist auch schon etwas älter aber noch besser als Deiner. Also überleg Dir lieber nochmal, ob Du doch nicht lieber Deinem Pc etwas göhnst und Dir ein besseren Prozessor zulegst, bevor Du Deinen Pc platt machst!!

Du bekommst zB. schon ein AMD Phenom II X4 960T 3,0ghz für 112 euro, oder gleich ein AMD Phenom II X6 1100T mit 6 Kernen und 3,3ghz für 210 Euro. Das hängt halt auch von Deinem Mainboard ab.


----------



## TiCron (12. Januar 2012)

naja vielleicht könntest du etwas präziser werden bezüglich der Umstände des Absturzes. Wann treten die auf? Regelmäßig? Immer an der selben Stelle im Spiel? Kündigen Lowfps einen anstehenden Absturz an?

Es kann auch sein (bei Skyrim ist das ähnlich wie bei Sacred 2), dass das Spiel nicht mit übertakteter Hardware harmoniert. Da hilft nur runtertakten. Dieses Problem hatte ich sowohl bei C&C Generals, Sacred 2 und damals mit meinem Q6600er bei Skyrim. (i5 overclocked hatte keine Probs mit Skyrim)

Probieren geht hier über studieren, oberste Regel der Problemfindung bei Games würde ich behaupten.

Gute Nacht,
B.n.Z


edit: ja ich hab mir die Benchmarks angeschaut... wow Skyrim ist echt CPU lastig. Aber mal im ernst, das kann nicht nur am CPU liegen, ich hatte wie gesagt einen Q6600 4 x 3,6ghz, das müsste dicke langen für mittelmäßige Frames, tats aber nicht wirklich. Core i5 auf 5,0ghz hingegen bringen mich auf konstante 100+ fps. Man könnte meinen, dass die Leistung eines Systems exponential steigt, wenn keine Komponente im System durch andere ausgebremmst wird. Ich meine... Q6000 (@ 3,6ghz) + GTX570 OC = ca. 25-30% Performance //// i5 + GTX570 = 100% performance.

PCs sind schon was kompliziertes


----------



## gembird (13. Januar 2012)

TiCron schrieb:


> naja vielleicht könntest du etwas präziser werden bezüglich der Umstände des Absturzes. Wann treten die auf? Regelmäßig? Immer an der selben Stelle im Spiel? Kündigen Lowfps einen anstehenden Absturz an?
> 
> Es kann auch sein (bei Skyrim ist das ähnlich wie bei Sacred 2), dass das Spiel nicht mit übertakteter Hardware harmoniert. Da hilft nur runtertakten. Dieses Problem hatte ich sowohl bei C&C Generals, Sacred 2 und damals mit meinem Q6600er bei Skyrim. (i5 overclocked hatte keine Probs mit Skyrim)
> 
> ...


 
Ja da hast Du schon Recht. Aber Du hattest immerhin ein Quad Core und er hat nur ein Dual Core. Und wenn Du Dein Prozessor noch richtig gut übertaktest profitiert zumindest Skyrim auch nochmal um einiges davon, da wie gesagt Skyrim sehr Prozessor lasstig ist. 

Das wäre noch eine alternative das er sein Prozessor mal hochtaktet und dann schaut ob Skyrim etwas besser läuft. Wenn ja, dann weiss er auch ganz sicher das es am Prozessor liegt. Ansonsten wäre schon ein neuer Prozessor von nöten.

Und zumal wird durch zu einer schwachen CPU, die GPU auch ausgebremmst. Also jetzt übertrieben gesagt es bringt nicht viel wenn ich mir zB mein System mit einer GTX580 aufrüste und dann mit einem AMD Athlon 64 x2 Dual Core Processor 6000+ fahre. Das harmoniert einfach nicht.


----------



## TiCron (13. Januar 2012)

Das harmoniert auf keinen Fall, da haste recht.


----------



## Kwengie (13. Januar 2012)

Leute,
aber laut den Systemanforderungen auf der Rückseite der DVD-Verpackung soll ein Dual Core 2,0 Ghz-Prozessor ausreichend sein und wenn man diesen Angaben nicht mehr glauben darf, dann ist es eine schei* Firma, die ihre Spiele nicht besser programmieren kann.
Ich bin momentan ziemlich stinkig auf Betheda und Steam, weil ich Skyrim erneut installieren darf, da ich aufgrund einer Meldung von Windows Steam löschte und Steam mir das auch so vorgab. Daß Spiele auch gleich mitgelöscht werden, das habe ich nicht bedacht.
Darum hasse ich es, wenn Origin/ Steam reinpfuschen, obwohl man sich eine Ladenversion gekauft hat.

Übertaktet habe ich nichts und die Abstürze treten immer an bestimmten Stellen auf, wie z. B., wenn ich den Kommandeur der Kaiserlichen zur Aufgabe überreden soll. Ins Schloss komme ich gar nicht, da immer Absturz. (also klich die Tür an = Absturz)
Hab auch über 700 Spielstunden auf der Uhr und diese Abstürze habe ich erst kürzlich, vorher lief eigentlich alles reibungslos. Ich habe irgendwo das Gerücht aufgeschnappt, daß Skyrim ein angebliches Problem mit solchen Saves hat. Ob das stimmt, weiß ich nicht.
Auch habe ich gelesen, daß Steam Schuld haben soll wegen der IP-Vergabe und weil falsche IPs vergeben werden, kommt es zu Abstürzen. Außerdem habe ich es nicht gerne, wenn fremde Programme im Hintergrund laufen und ich für ein Offlinespiel online sein muß.


----------



## Shorty484 (13. Januar 2012)

> aber laut den Systemanforderungen auf der Rückseite der DVD-Verpackung soll ein Dual Core 2,0 Ghz-Prozessor ausreichend sein


 Das ist schon richtig, deshalb ja meine Frage, ob das Problem auch auf niedrigen Grafikeinstellungen auftritt. Die Mindestanforderungen sind nur die, die mindestens verbaut sein müssen, damit das Spiel überhaupt läuft. Sie garantieren aber nicht, das es auf hohen Einstellungen läuft, sondern vielleicht nur mit niedrigen.


----------



## Kwengie (13. Januar 2012)

wie gesagt,
ich konnte Skyrim eigentlich seit dem 11. November auf hohen Einstellungen zocken, nur gelegentliche FPS-Einbrüche hatte ich und ich kam nie über 30 rüber.

Jetzt aber häufen sich die Abstürze und ich habe bald 800 Stunden auf meiner Spieluhr.
Vorher lief doch alles, warum jetzt auf einmal nicht mehr?


----------



## WildBilly29 (13. Januar 2012)

Versuch mal das automatische Speichern zu deaktivieren. Bei mir sind so zumindest die Abstürze weg.


----------



## gembird (13. Januar 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> Leute,
> aber laut den Systemanforderungen auf der Rückseite der DVD-Verpackung soll ein Dual Core 2,0 Ghz-Prozessor ausreichend sein und wenn man diesen Angaben nicht mehr glauben darf, dann ist es eine schei* Firma, die ihre Spiele nicht besser programmieren kann.
> Ich bin momentan ziemlich stinkig auf Betheda und Steam, weil ich Skyrim erneut installieren darf, da ich aufgrund einer Meldung von Windows Steam löschte und Steam mir das auch so vorgab. Daß Spiele auch gleich mitgelöscht werden, das habe ich nicht bedacht.
> Darum hasse ich es, wenn Origin/ Steam reinpfuschen, obwohl man sich eine Ladenversion gekauft hat.
> ...


 
Ok in Bezug auf immer Online sein müssen bei Steam, mach folgendes: Erstell Dir eine cfg Datei. Geh in Windows auf Start, alle Programme, dann auf Zubehör und dort auf Editor. Wenn Du den Editor geöffnet hast schreib folgendes rein: ForceOfflineMode=enable
Dann speicherst Du mit den Namen Steam.cfg auf Deinem Desktop ab. Und diese Steam.cfg datei, die Du erstellt hast dann direkt in Dein Steam Verzeichnis kopieren. Wenn Du das gemacht hast, Starte Steam komplett neu. Nun kann Steam sich nicht mehr Online verbinden, denn damit unterbindest Du das und startest Steam von vornherrein immer offline.


----------



## Kwengie (13. Januar 2012)

Danke für die beiden Tipps.


----------



## Kwengie (14. Januar 2012)

also ich habe mal das automatische Speichern deaktiviert, aber Skyrim stürzt weiterhin ab und friert zudem noch ein.
Grafikfehler gesellen sich auch noch hinzu, so daß einige Dungeons im blauen Nichts enden und nur ein Neustart hilft und ich muß im Dungeon sein. Echt ätzend so etwas.

Mit Battlefield 3, The Witcher II und so weiter habe ich keinerlei Probleme und Skyrim ist einfach grottig programmiert worden.
Die Probleme fingen erst küzlich mit 700 Spielstunden an.


----------



## Shorty484 (14. Januar 2012)

Hast Du das Spiel gepatcht? Nach den Patches hatte ja viele Probleme mit Skyrim


----------



## Kwengie (14. Januar 2012)

ja, habe ich, weil ich die Befürchtung habe, daß ich meinen Spielstand mit der Rohversion von Skyrim nicht weiter spielen kann.

Naja, 
jetzt ist erst mal SkyrimPause angesagt und mal sehen, ob der nächste Patch Besserung verspricht.


----------



## Shorty484 (14. Januar 2012)

Deinen Spielestand passiert nix, der hat mit den Patches nix zu tun. Ich würds mal versuchen.


----------



## Kwengie (16. Januar 2012)

wie kann ich zurückpatchen bzw. mit der Rohversion zocken?
Irgendwie geht das nicht, denn jedesmal wird auf Version 1.30 geupdatet, obwohl ich in Steam unter Skyrim ausgewählt habe, daß das Spiel nicht up-to-date sein soll.


Langsam verliere ich meinen Verstand wegen Steam und Skyrim.


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Januar 2012)

Schau mal den Thread hier durch, da haben einige beschrieben wie man zurück patcht. Vielleicht findest Du da was. Habs selber nicht probiert weils bei mir ohne Probleme läuft.


----------



## Viper0201 (16. Januar 2012)

Ging es bei diesem "zurückpatchen" nicht darum von 1.3 wieder auf 1.2 zukommen? So viel ich weiß gibts doch schon 1.4 und da sollten die Probleme gefixt sein.


----------



## Shorty484 (16. Januar 2012)

Sollten sie schon, aber ob das bei allen der Fall ist ...

Weiß nicht ob das mit den anderen Patches auch klappt. Sorry, Link vergessen, hier isser
http://forum.pcgames.de/rollenspiel...ls-5-skyrim-allgemeine-bugs-sammelthread.html


----------



## aut-taker (16. Januar 2012)

Hast du eigentlich schonmal die niedrigsten Einstellungen probiert, oder spielst du immer noch auf Ultra?


----------



## Kwengie (16. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich spiel eigentlich auf hohen bis sehr hohen Einstellungen und eigentlich müßte das Spiel dann aus dem letzten Loch pfeifen, tut es aber nicht. Ich kann bis auf sporalisch auftretrende Rucker sonst einwandfrei und laggfrei zocken.

Nach meinem Verständnis haben die jetzt auftretenden daunernde Abstürze, Grafikfehler (Teile der Texturen in Dungeons werden einfach durch blaue Farbe ersetzt und man fällt ins Nichts) sowie Freezes nichts mit meinem Computer zu tun, wenn ich vor den 700 Spielstunden einwandfrei Skyrim genießen konnte.

Seit wann ist 1.4 raus oder kommt der noch?
Heute habe ich überhaupt kein Skyrim angefasst.


----------



## Fiffi1984 (16. Januar 2012)

Du hast 700 Stunden Skyrim gespielt? Is ein Scherz, oder?


----------



## Kwengie (16. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Du hast 700 Stunden Skyrim gespielt? Is ein Scherz, oder?



so ist es.
Es sind bald 800 Stunden!


----------



## Fiffi1984 (17. Januar 2012)

Das sind...über 30 Tage. Seit dem Erscheinungstermin am 11.11 sind knapp 70 Tage vergangen. Selbst wenn ich "nur" von 700 Stunden ausgehe, dann sind das ja genau 10 Stunden am Tag. Und du sagst du bist bei knapp 800. Das ist unglaublich. Dann machst du im Prinzip nichts anderes als Schlafen, Essen und Skyrim spielen.


----------



## Shorty484 (17. Januar 2012)

Na ja, wer die Zeit hat


----------



## cflies (20. Januar 2012)

Hey Kwengie,
von Anfang an habe ich diesen Thread aufmerksam verfolgt und muss sagen, dass Deine Aussagen doch sehr widersprüchlich sind.
Zuerst berichtet Du von " Ruckelorgien", später sagst Du, dass Du 700 Stunden lang problemlos Skyrim gespielt hast, bevor es zu anderen Problemen wie Abstürzen kam.
Was denn nun?
Von Deinen 800 Stunden hättest Du mal 50 abzwacken sollen für nen Job.
Dann könntest Du Dir einen i5-2500k leisten .
Mit dem kannst Skyrim ohne "Ruckelorgien" spielen.
Deine GraKa ist m.M.nach ausreichend.
Gerade bei Skyrim hat sich bei mir auch OC positiv bemerkbar gemacht und das nicht nur messbar.
Der i5 läuft mit 4 Ghz, die Gtx 570 mit 800/2000/1600. 
Die Anforderungen an die Hardware sind doch enorm gestiegen und so etwa alle 2 Jahre muss man wohl nachrüsten,
wenn man aktuelle Spiele auf "ultra" spielen möchte.


----------



## Kwengie (21. Januar 2012)

ich kann ja Skyrim auf Ultra spielen und gelegentlich fielen die FPS unter 15, so daß es ruckelte.
Tatsache ist, daß ich in den bisher bis zu 800 Stunden immer so eine starke Schwankung von 15 bis maximal 30 hatte. Nur in Dungeons stieg die Zahl über 40 an.

Wenn ich auf Battlefield 3 zurückblicke, möchte ich als einfacher PC-User sagen, daß die Engine mistig und nicht mehr zeitgemäß ist.
Seit Anfang dieses Jahres plagen mich Abstürze und das Dungeons nicht mehr komplett geladen werden, so daß ich das Blaue Nichts sehe..

Mein Save ist 18 MB groß und aus dem Netz isoll Skyrim mit dieser Größe nicht umgehen können und das die Mods entsprechende Löcher in den Saves hinterlassen. Weiter wurde gesagt, daß Beth diesen SaveProblem, wahrscheinlich ein altes in der TES-Geschichte, nicht bereinigt hat.

Diesbezüglich hat Beth seine Hausaufgaben nicht gut gemacht, denn ein OpenWorld-Spiel verspricht ja lange Spielstunden und daß es unterschiedliche Spieler gibt, sollte Beth auch wissen. Erst in letzterer Zeit habe ich die Schnellreisefunktion genutzt, da das Spiel ständig abschmierte. Aber selbst diese nutzt mir nichts mehr, wenn ich in gewisse Gebäude/ Dungeons nicht mehr reinkomme, da das Spiel abschmiert.

Dagegen sind die kuren "Ruckler" Pienatz.
Es ist mein erster Spieldurchlauf mit einem Charakter und es ist halt ärgerlich, daß die vielen investierten Stunden kaputt sein sollen und ich meinen Charakter wegschmeißen kann. Beim nächsten Durchgang passiert dies ja wieder, wenn mein Speicherstand wieder über 15 MB groß ist.


----------



## Piccolo676 (21. Januar 2012)

mein save ist auch über 18mb groß und ich hab keinerlei Abstürze. ich habe allerdings nur den mod für die übersetzten Wegweiser drauf und somit das Spiel nicht allzu viel verändert.

das Spiel schlägt für mein System die hohen Einstellungen vor. habe es gerade auf sehr hoch probiert und erreiche damit fps von 25-60, je nachdem wo ich bin und wieviel da blitzt und blinkt. bei 60 scheint wohl ne Begrenzung gesetzt zu sein.

QuadCore AMD Phenom II X4 Black Edition 955, 3215 MHz
AMD Radeon HD 6850
8GB RAM
Windows 7

und ich hätte da noch ne Frage rein aus Interesse, was hast du denn alles gemacht, dass du auf seine eine hohe Spielzeit kommst ?


----------



## Fiffi1984 (21. Januar 2012)

Piccolo676 schrieb:


> und ich hätte da noch ne Frage rein aus Interesse, was hast du denn alles gemacht, dass du auf seine eine hohe Spielzeit kommst ?


 
Die Frage ist doch eher: Was hat er NICHT gemacht?


----------



## aut-taker (21. Januar 2012)

@ Kwengie: Du kannst auf Bethesda schimpfen soviel du willst, solange dein PC nur die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt, kannst du nicht erwarten dass du das Spiel auf einer besseren Einstellung als Low spielen kannst. Falls ja, wäre(war) das ein netter Bonus, mehr nicht. Und wie gesagt, investiere ~80-100€ in einen CPU und dein PC ist wieder ganz akzeptabel, auch für kommende Games.


----------



## Kwengie (23. Januar 2012)

aut-taker schrieb:


> @ Kwengie: Du kannst auf Bethesda schimpfen soviel du willst, solange dein PC nur die Mindestanforderungen erfüllt, kannst du nicht erwarten dass du das Spiel auf einer besseren Einstellung als Low spielen kannst. Falls ja, wäre(war) das ein netter Bonus, mehr nicht. Und wie gesagt, investiere ~80-100€ in einen CPU und dein PC ist wieder ganz akzeptabel, auch für kommende Games.


 
entschuldiguen, wenn ich Dich jetzt blöd anmache, aber hast Du überhaupt gelesen, was mein eigentliches Problem ist???
Wahrscheinlich nicht!

Ich beschreibe, daß Skyrim in der letzten Zeit immer abstürtzt und andere kommen immer wieder damit, daß mein PC noch nichtemal die Mindestanforderungen erfüllen soll. 
Hallo?
Wie soll ich denn bisher 780 Stunden Skyrim gezockt haben?
Erkläre mir das mal bitte...

Piccolo:
ich habe bisher die Schnellreise tunlichst vermieden und bin immer von A nach B gelaufen, weil das einfach mein Spielstil ist.
Auch arbeite ich die Aufträge nicht konsequent ab, sondern eher nach Lust und Laune.
Selbst bei mir werden hohe Einstellungen vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Januar 2012)

Vielleicht löst sich dein Problem ja bald. Was man da von der Beta 1.4 liest, klingt doch schon ganz gut: Framerate Improvements - Bethesda Softworks Forums


----------



## Bonhoe (26. Januar 2012)

Fiffi1984 schrieb:


> Das sind...über 30 Tage. Seit dem Erscheinungstermin am 11.11 sind knapp 70 Tage vergangen. Selbst wenn ich "nur" von 700 Stunden ausgehe, dann sind das ja genau 10 Stunden am Tag. Und du sagst du bist bei knapp 800. Das ist unglaublich. Dann machst du im Prinzip nichts anderes als Schlafen, Essen und Skyrim spielen.


 
Man ist das gruselig...


----------



## Kwengie (26. Januar 2012)

wieso gruselig?

Skyrim hat mich halt gefesselt...


----------



## orren (27. Januar 2012)

Ich bin nur per Zufall auf diese kleine Diskussion gestoßen und muss wirklich schmunzeln. Eigentlich sind genügend Tipps an Dich gegeben worden, aber offenbar funktionieren diese nur bei Dir nicht. 

Skyrim hat bei mir die Einstellungen hoch automatisch vorgeschlagen, aber leider habe ich dann auch mit rucklern insbesondere in Eishöhlen zu tun gehabt. Daraufhin habe ich meine Einstellungen teilweise von "Hoch" auf "Niedrig" gestellt. Dies hat wiederum dazu geführt, das Skyrim bei mir flüssig lief. Abstürze von Skyrim hatte ich anfangs auch gehabt, aber nach dem ersten Patch war das auch passee.
Fact ist, daß dein Dualcore für Skyrim zu unterdimensioniert ist, auch wenn Du die Mindestsystemvorraussetzungen damit erfüllst. Es wurde Dir ja schon angetragen, das man beim erfüllen der Mindestanforderungen eben keine Grafik oder gar Performancewunder erleben kann.
Nur so an Rande und nicht direkt zu diesem Thema bezweifel ich auch sehr stark, dass Du mit deiner Hardware BF3 auf Ultra flüssig spielen kannst, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte


----------



## hifumi (27. Januar 2012)

Sind die 700-800 Stunden denn alle in ein einzelnes Savegame gegangen?

Auch Konsolenbesitzer klagen anscheind über Probleme mit fortgeschrittenen Spielständen, da es natürlich immer mehr zu behalten gibt was der Spieler so angestellt hat. Jeder Gegenstand der nicht mehr an seiner Ursprungsposition liegt muss ja irgendwo vermerkt sein.
Da es offenbar nicht an den Fähigkeiten des PCs liegt, die Grafik an sich darzustellen (hin und wieder klappt es ja) kann ich mir nur vorstellen, dass der Flaschenhals woanders liegt. Was ist z.B. mit einem neuen Savegame, nur probehalber? Wenn es da nicht mehr ruckelt, muss es wohl an irgendwas im Savegame an sich liegen.
Würde auch erklären warum man zum Beispiel auf dem Hinweg zu einer Stadt keine Probleme hat, auf dem Rückweg aber schon, denn dann ist die Stadt evtl. noch irgendwo im Speicher oder so.


----------



## Chris1q1q (27. Januar 2012)

FPS kontrollierende Programme wie Xfire und Fraps haben bei bei mir zum Release häufige abstürze produziert, ka ob es immernoch so ist.

Ist aber auf jeden Fall einen Versuch wert.

Und ... 800 Stunden WTF



> ich habe bisher die Schnellreise tunlichst vermieden und bin immer von A nach B gelaufen, weil das einfach mein Spielstil ist.


 WTF WTF !

Und bei deiner Config würde ich mal gern wissen was deine durchschnittlichen FPS in Battlefield 3 sind wenn du das auf Ultra spielst.
Die Auflösung wäre da auch interessant.


----------



## Shorty484 (28. Januar 2012)

> wieso gruselig?
> 
> Skyrim hat mich halt gefesselt...



Weil sich hier wohl jeder fragt, was Du außer spielen noch machst. Spielen tut hier jeder gern, nur wird bei mir die Freizeit immer durch Arbeit unterbrochen .

Vielleicht is nach so vielen Stunden auch Dein PC in den Streik getreten . Hast Du denn nun mal probiert die Einsellungen runter zu setzen? Läufts dann besser?


----------



## dwayne1988 (28. Januar 2012)

Denke mal wenn man BF3 in 1024x768 dürfte Ultra möglich sein oder?

Sollte der aktuelle Patch nicht solche Bugs beheben wie falscdarstellungen im spiel?


----------



## tapferertoaser (28. Januar 2012)

ich verstehe nicht wieso das hier keiner glauben will dass er dass auf ultra spielen kann mien kumpel zockt bf3 au mit
intel core i7 2600k
8gb ram
win vista hp 64 bit
asus engtx260
auf ultra


----------



## Shorty484 (29. Januar 2012)

Ähm, ja. Nicht das zwischen Deinem genannten und dem System von Kwengie ein großer Unterschied wäre . Dazwischen liegen, von der Grafikkarte mal abgesehen, Welten.

Es mag ja sein, das die Grafikkarten das schaffen, die muss ja auch nicht an den Performanceeinbrüchen schuld sein.


----------



## Chris1q1q (29. Januar 2012)

Auf ultra spielen können und auf Ultra mit angenehmen FPS zahlen zocken können sind 2 paar schuh


----------



## aut-taker (2. Februar 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> entschuldiguen, wenn ich Dich jetzt blöd anmache, aber hast Du überhaupt gelesen, was mein eigentliches Problem ist???
> Wahrscheinlich nicht!
> 
> Ich beschreibe, daß Skyrim in der letzten Zeit immer abstürtzt und andere kommen immer wieder damit, daß mein PC noch nichtemal die Mindestanforderungen erfüllen soll.
> ...


 
Oje oje, da hat jemand ernsthafte Probleme. Abgesehen davon dass wir die schon ca. 10 Vorschläge gemacht haben, und du einfach gesagt hast "Nein, das muss gehen", habe ich im gegensatz zu dir sehr wohl gelesen was sache ist. Ich habe nämlich eindeutig geschrieben, dass du die Mindestanforderungen erfüllst. Du erfüllst aber NICHT (!) die EMPFOHLENEN Anforderungen. Sprich, die Entwickler sagen dir, du wirst das Spiel spielen können, aber wahrscheinlich nur auf niedrigen Einstellungen. Keine Überraschung, bei deinem System. Und nun kommst du und sagst "OMG WTF FUU BETHESDA ULTRA GEHT NIX 11elf". Fällt dir etwas auf? (Als Denkhilfe: Ultra ist (deutlich) über den Mindestanforderungen). 

@tapferertoaster: Wie Shorty sagte, kann man das System nicht mit Kwengies vergleichen, dein Kumpel sollte auch auf Ultra spielen können..


----------



## webghost (3. Februar 2012)

Viell mal daran gedacht, dass Patches die Mindestvorraussetzungen hoch schrauben??? 
Es kann sein, dass dein CPU mit der gesteigerten Last nicht mehr klar kommt und Fehler produziert. Oder es wird zu warm und "regelt" sich runter. Daher die Abstürze in gewissen Sequenzen. Wenn ich mich nicht irre, folgt nach dem Gespräch mit dem König ein hardwarehungriges Zwischensequel...

Daher die 700 Stunden vorher mit kaum Einbußern


----------



## theNDY (16. Februar 2012)

Guck mal deine Grafikeinstellungen im Treiber direkt nach. Wenn du AA oder AF möglicherweise auf maximal gestellt hast, kann es sein das Skyrim (wesentlich) mehr Leistung zieht als jedes BF. Woran das liegt ist mir in erster Linie ein Rätsel, Sichtweiter & Co. könnten da ein Auslöser sein. Hab mich damit auch bislang noch nicht sonderlich befasst muss ich sagen, bei mir ist es aber wenn ich sämtliche Treiberseitigen Settings auf max. stelle auch ziemlich laggie ...

Andere Idee wäre, Windows manuell zu zwingen die CPU Kerne gleichermaßen auszulasten und nicht erst bei Bedarf, so hat sich die Performance bei mir in BF3 zb. nochmal deutlich erhöht.

@Bonhoe, mit seiner CPU ist ein flüssiges BF3 durchaus möglich ... ich habe nen q6600 oc'ed und eine 4890 oc'ed mit 8GB RAM in meinem System und spiele ebenfalls 1920x1080 auf Ultra flüssig (37-45 fps) ... ist eine reine "Einstellungssache"


----------



## Kwengie (16. Februar 2012)

keiner kommt auf die Idee, mir anzubieten,
daß er oder sie meinen Speicherstand auf seinem/Ihrem PC checken will und das Ergebnis dann mitteilt.


----------



## Bazillus (16. Februar 2012)

Mit deinem Spielstand wird das wohl nichts zu tun haben,

was ich aber nicht wirklich verstehen kann ist, dass du Performance Probleme hast und dir dann auch noch zusätzlich Grafik mods reinhaust.

Da hilft nur Details runter drehen oder ohne Mods spielen.


----------



## Kwengie (22. Februar 2012)

Hallo,

da ich nun den neusten Patch (Version 1.4) habe, kann ich endlich wieder vernünftig Skyrim zocken, ohne daß dieses Spiel bei bestimmten Stellen abschmiert.
Nun konnte ich den Quest des Bürgerkrieges auch abschließen, da ich endlich ins Schloss Elend reinkonnte. Vor dem Patch ist Skyrim immer beim Laden des Dungeons, in diesem Falle das Schloss, abgeschmiert. Auch im Blauen Palast habe ich keine blauen Flächen mehr und ich hoffe, daß dies anhält. Die Textur wird nun vollständig geladen.
Nennenswerte Perfomanceprobleme konnte ich auch noch nicht feststellen und Fraps habe ich nicht mitlaufen.

Im übrigen,
das System ist immer noch das gleiche...


----------



## Shadow_Man (25. Februar 2012)

Durch den Patch haben sie nicht nur Fehler behoben, sondern auch ordentlich an der Leistung geschraubt. Sehr schön, dass es bei dir jetzt wieder gut läuft. Dann wünsch ich dir noch viel Spass mit dem Spiel.


----------



## smooth1980 (25. Februar 2012)

BF 3 auf Ultra mit dem System ? ( Bestimmt in 800x600)


----------



## Kwengie (26. Februar 2012)

smooth1980 schrieb:


> BF 3 auf Ultra mit dem System ? ( Bestimmt in 800x600)


 
neeee,
auf 1920x1080 zocke ich...


----------



## smooth1980 (26. Februar 2012)

Kwengie schrieb:


> neeee,
> auf 1920x1080 zocke ich...


 Jo genau und das mit deiner CPU . Glaubst wohl auch noch an Weihnachtsmann .


----------



## Kwengie (22. Juni 2012)

Hallo,

neues Problem ist aufgetaucht und das hat etwas mit der Grafik zu tun.

Das Bild friert oft bis zu 13 Sekunden ein und dann geht es normal weiter. Desöfteren habe ich es auch, daß Skyrim nach dem Freeze einfach abschmiert und nur noch der Affengriff hilft.

Nachdem ich meinen Rechner aufgerüstet habe, möchte ich Euch fragen, ob meine Grafikkarte für Skyrim ausreichend ist und welche Ihr mir empfehlt.

Geforce 460 GTX SE mit 1 GB RAM


----------



## SPThird (22. Juni 2012)

Ich glaube nicht im geringsten, dass BF3 auf Full-HD mit Ultra-Einstellungen läuft, höchstens als Dia-Show... Du (sorry) trollst hier rum..
Mein System (Phenom II 1090T mit 8GB, SSD, ehemalig 560ti mit 2GB, optimal eingestellt) lief nicht auf Ultra in Full-HD, die Speicherauslastung der Grafikkarte bei den Einstellungen liegt schon über 1,3GB ...
Das bringt erst meine 680...
Sorry, wenn ich das hier so sage, aber Deine BF3-Aussage ist quatsch


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (22. Juni 2012)

Hm... Ein Kumpel von mir hat eine vergleichbare Konfiguration, lediglich die mobile Version der GTX560 und eben einen vergleichbaren Intel-Prozessor...

Da ist es eher umgekehrt. Skyrim läuft absolut super, auch in sehr hohen Einstellungen (ultra bin ich unsicher), dafür muss er bei BF3 die Grafik nach unten korrigieren...

Mods sind keine drauf .


----------



## SPThird (22. Juni 2012)

so war es auch mit der 560 bei mir


----------



## Kwengie (23. Juni 2012)

Bist Du überhaupt des Lesens hier mächtig?
Ich glaube *nein!* und Du willst hier eher rumtrollen!

Ich habe nach meiner aktuellen *Grafikkarte* gefragt, da ich ab und zu Hänger im Spiel habe.

Lesen würde echt helfen,
denn ich habe geschrieben gehabt,




> *Nachdem ich meinen Rechner aufgerüstet habe...*


 

Also ehrlich,
ich weiß nicht,
was ich von solchen tollen "hilfreichen" Antworten halte und den Hilfesuchenden des Trollens bezichtigt.


und Deine Computerkentnisse in allen Ehren,
aber Du hast keinen blassen Schimmer und Du stellst das in Frage, was andere schreiben.


----------

